# PSU+Case for Ancient system



## coolfire92 (May 9, 2012)

*PSU+Case Required.Budget 6.5k*

Hi.I need some advice on an upgrade i'm planning.
My current psu got fried(cheapo,450W) which i got with my pc.I didn't know anything about computers(about 3 years back) so paid the price.

Anyways I'm planning to update my config gradually to a i5 based setup in about 4-5 months.But till then i need the pc to be functioning.

The current config is:
Intel dual core @ 1.8ghz.....sad i know
His 945gc motherboard (thats all i could figure out.I would use hwinfo but pc's aot of action for months now)
1 gb ddr2 ram
No graphic card because that got fried too 

Also i need to run two hdd's.Both WD's 1.5tb + 250gb respectively.

I have chosen NZXT Gamma for the case(because of good airflow and cable management).
Any other recommendation would be welcome
For psu i was confused between Corsair VX450 and Seasonic 520w.Or should i get something else or just wait it out.
I asked two computer shops near me and they said that my motherboard would get fried if i used such a high powered psu.Don't know if they are right or just highly misinformed
So what advise could you give me?
Budget is max 6500rs and will probably be buying from lamington.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 12, 2012)

budget for PSU Rs.6500?? or PSU+cabinet = Rs.6500?

go for Seasonic 620


----------



## coolfire92 (May 12, 2012)

6.5k for both PSU + Case.So i can install this psu with my config without any problems?


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 2, 2012)

Any other advice or suggestions?
Should i buy the 520W or 620W?
620W seems overkill though.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.8k
Corsair CX500v2 @ 3.5k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

Buy Seasonic S12 520W PSU for 3.7K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.5k


----------



## root.king (Jun 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.8k
> Corsair CX500v2 @ 3.5k



+1 to topgear


----------



## coolfire92 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
I'm leaning towards seasonic because of it greater efficiency and 5 year warranty at a negligible cost difference between the two.
Still confused about the cabinet though.
Source elite has usb3 port,no dust filter i know of and is rather plain looking.
Gamma has everything elite has except usb3 and i think esata.It has two dust filters,one near the hdd bay and another under the psu.
Both can take a cpu cooler of approx 160mm.


----------

